# I hate ibs!!! Ah!!!!! I am to young for this ! am I?



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi My name Is Taylor Wilkens and I have been have ibs for 3 years. I am 11 years old and I am sick of worring of ibs! I want to be able to go some where and not have to worry all the time. I was in 3rd grade when i Started to get them in that grade i could not handle it at all. I would scream and yell that i was going to die and I always asked my Mom or dad To go to Th Emergencey room. I got through that and Now I can handle it What i do is Try to go to the Bathroom or just go to sleep. But I still worry alot and I mean Alot. I need advice badly. Have any Advice? if you Do PLEASE TELL ME.


----------



## EmilyLouise (Oct 15, 2003)

Hiya Taylor! *hugs* *hugs* *hugs* you can always post on here, ask questions, and get advice, because everyone on here has IBS so will be able to help you out in answering your questions or to give you some advice. Im sending you lots of *dont worry hugs*!







keep smiling







if you ever want to talk to me on msn my email is madthing2001###hotmail.com and i have also added you to my msn







loads luv from em xxx


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Taylor-Have you told your parents that you worry a lot about getting sick? I started having IBS when I was 11 and was diagnosed with IBS when I was 13, a little older than you, but still in the same realm with school and all. My Mom took me to see a psychiatrist and he gave me medicine to take to make me worry less about my IBS.I also got some pills from my GI doctor to help the cramps. You should tell your parents that you want to go back and ask your doctors to give you more help. Hang in there!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

awww, poor taylor. yes, ibs is a pain in the gut. literally. Dont be afraid to scream or cry. I do it all the time, and it makes it feel a lil better. Get on some good pills and continue living ur life. Dont let ibs control u, control ur ibs!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank you all these are all great ideas! Well anyway when something I am doing or playing outside with my friends i feel really sick, but thanks to you i can solve that problem. THANK YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Remember, we all love you!!!! Good Luck.


----------



## slim2k (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey dude i have ibs for years im 19 now (still a teen) and i still worrie when im going out or going on long journeys but take it easy and dont worrie its not only you and as said above just talk about it there is ntohing to be ashamed of


----------

